# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Лучший защищенный планшет Oukitel RT1.

## tagrojucalo3

У меня по работе был планшет. Если не брать в расчет определенные недостатки меня вообще -  то устраивал. Но так получилось, что я его уронил  и разбил, даже не ожидал, что не большое падение приведёт планшет в негодность. Жалко конечно. Как всегда, в таких ситуациях надо искать новый, тем более в работе без него не как.  Решил брать не просто планшет, а увидев рекламу в интернете защищенный планшет. Почитав отзывы про разные подобные планшеты обратил внимание на  защищенный планшет Oukitel RT1. Так как про него было очень много хороших отзывов. А главное он устраивал меня по характеристикам например защита категории IP68 и IP69, большой объем оперативной памяти и быстрый процессор. Кстати купил его с доставкой по наиболее выгодной цене вот здесь по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] . По прошествии времени скажу, планшет себя оправдал на все 100%, пережил не одно падение, а использовать его одно удовольствие.  Даже ребенку его даю, когда под рукой ничего нет. А что ещё нужно ?

----------

